
Object Storage – Linode - porker
https://www.linode.com/products/object-storage/
======
brlewis
Do transfers to/from linode datacenters count against the limit?

~~~
jdmguit
Coming from a Linode employee, yes and no - you're not charged for uploading
to an object storage bucket in general, but if you upload from a Linode over
IPv4, that counts against your transfer quota for that Linode. Also, any
outbound data (including to the same DC) is billable. It's also worth noting
that any IPv6 uploads don't count against the quota. Here's Linode's pricing
doc: [https://www.linode.com/docs/platform/object-
storage/pricing-...](https://www.linode.com/docs/platform/object-
storage/pricing-and-limitations/)

------
feross
I'm a huge fan of Linode and have been a customer since 2009. Happy to see
them doing well and launching new services.

